
Former Overstock CEO speaks out on his resignation - coderheed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5J-1rs1LJo
======
coderheed
Related: "Ex-Overstock CEO Patrick Byrne says he got 'fishy' orders from Peter
Strzok" [https://www.foxnews.com/media/patrick-byrne-overstock-
claims...](https://www.foxnews.com/media/patrick-byrne-overstock-claims-
interview-politics)

